# Relocating from Pakistan to South Africa



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, i have an job offer for R12000 in midrand, gauteng. I wonder is it safe to relocate to midrand with a wife and a 6 months old son?

PS: will i be able to bear living expenses with the above mentioned amount?

Thank you


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

NO.. It's too less


----------



## saiinch (Mar 11, 2011)

Anu said:


> NO.. It's too less


thanks Anu for your answer. Can you tell me how much should i ask for?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree with Anu, it is too little.

What kind of job were you offered?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Johanna said:


> I agree with Anu, it is too little.
> 
> What kind of job were you offered?


R24-36000 pm 
you will need two cars
email justletting in Midrand, I have no financial interest but I can recommend either them or ERA Midrand.


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

Johanna said:


> I agree with Anu, it is too little.
> 
> What kind of job were you offered?


I guess atleast 20K is needed to survive.. but it will very hard to save anything....


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

Anu said:


> I guess atleast 20K is needed to survive.. but it will very hard to save anything....


Hey Anu, did you find a job in S.A

How are things going there if you did.
Is the job market in Johannesburg good for I.T folks?


----------

